# Help decide on older model Mathews.



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Need some experts advice on some bow choices. I have a chance to pick one of these four bows. First one is a Mathews q2 which from my understanding it's a grate bow. Next Mathews legacy which i don't know much of. Next it's newer than both Mathews a Hoyt powertec. Last a Hoyt flex hilander. 

I shoot a diamond justice right now and just looking for something better. I'm leaning towards the q2 but I'm open to opinions.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Look for the SQ2, I love mine. Small and fast.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Without question, the Q2. I just picked up an Extreme in February and I still think my fsvorite bow I have ever owned is the Q2. When these things came out in 2000, they were the Cadillac of bows. I bought one within a few weeks of their release on the market.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Does the bow match up to your draw length?

TH


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes all of them are ready for me to shoot


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I bought a Q2XL about 6 years ago used off ebay. I would not trade that bow for anything. Extremely forgiving, consistent and quiet.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Which Bow*

I had a Mathews legacy until i bought my Monster and it was a great bow the only reason i sold it was i needed something that fit me a little better. If Mathews would of still had the Legacy i think i would of got a new one but after shooting all the the new bows i decided on the Monster


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

The Q2 is an excellent choice in my opinion, my son has shot the Q2XL for years and is very satified. Last year I got Switchback XT on a trade and asked if he wanted it, the answer was no he loves his bow, lol. In reality, get the one you like the best. I have owned them all and I love the Mathews, they're more than a good sales TEAM!!!


----------



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

I got the Mathews Hyper light. It is the same as the DXT except its has a slide guard instead of the rollers. It's .5 lbs lighter and cost $50 less. Both are great bows. I know two peopel who own the DXT and love them. I love my hyperlight. It's super quiet and very forgiving.


----------



## Rubo (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks guys I ended up buying a z7. Love the bow but hate the single pin sight it came with. Now I'm looking for a sight, thinking of getting the spot hogg real deal.


----------

